# shimano sienna



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Bought a 4000 sienna FD a few months back as my old daiwa kicked the bucket and I was on a tight budget. Well I'm surprised at what these little reels can handle they stop just about anything in my local area. So I went out and a few weeks back and picked up another in a combo (6'6"sonic pro 3-6kg) for $89, spooled it up with 10lb fins 20lb fc leader and it has not let me down  . Anyone else on budget like me and use these combo's, they are great.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes the sienna combo's are great value for money when on special


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 6 of of them in various sizes. that combo is often on sale at BCF for $69. occasionally you can pick siennas up for $39 as well. Good little reels that dont break the bank if they go overboard. Wont last for ever I have a couple siezed up that need overhauls or binning, yet to determine.


----------



## teckee7 (Mar 30, 2009)

I bought the 1000 reel and coupled it with a Berkley Dropshot. It's nice and fun to fish for bream and flatty. Even used it for bass and the reel is only spooled with 4lb crystal so a blast to use.


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Yep when I get a boat they will be the community combos onboard. Cheap, tuff and reliable you can't ask for much more.


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

I will be picking up another 3-6kg combo Friday as I lost my other combo the other day to a fish and a dodgy rod holder. Will be spooling with 8lb braid 15lb fc perfect for the snapper.


----------

